# Pump Implants With Leads And Drugs



## CYNTHIA101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I need some assistance with neurostimulators ( 63650 ) with the leads and the drugs ( morphine and/or baclofen ) and how they are billed and reimbursed.

Please contact me at cmacortez@aol.com if you can help.

Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Jun 23, 2008)

who are you billing for (hospital facility, anesthesiologist, physician, ASC)?


----------



## CYNTHIA101 (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a free standing pain clinic.


----------

